# Police Dept. Infiltration? Wannabe's going to far....



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I heard this from someone I consider a very reliable source but unfortunately he got the information about a year ago and does not remember the particulars.

Supposedly there is a group out there of self proclaimed police officers, they are cruising around in police package Vic's and some actually hold positions with various department whether it be auxiliary, dispatcher custodian etc...

The reason for working in the dept. is to steal police equipment, any type of hard to get items.

They meet in various locations and contact each other via UHF, CB or cell phone.

Supposedly someone at my buddies in-service got hold of one of their news letters, in the news letter it was stated that they promoted a member to the rank of Sgt. for obtaining two BPD portables.

I do not have anymore information that what I have posted, I was hoping the mention of the news letter might spark someones memory.

Has anybody else heard of this type of activity going on in Ma.?


----------



## rpdmounted (Jan 3, 2003)

I've heard of something similar, but not as specific (news letters, etc.). Best bet is to start taking inventory of everything, and securing what is out in the open. Security at our new station is a joke, and we just hired a new civilian dispatcher with a white 97 CV police package-red and white strobes up front and in back.........makes me a little nervous. Supposed to be a call firefighter in another town..... 

Anyway, keep your eyes open kids. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a group out there like this. Could do a lot of damage to the department reputation if they start stealing and using equipment for their own good.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

I haven't heard of the newsletter, but I am aware of equipment walking away from time to time. Has anyone else noticed that CV taxis always have four hubcaps, but the cruisers seem to be missing at least one??? Perhaps our culprits are hiding behind side-shows as cab drivers?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Gil said:


> Has anybody else heard of this type of activity going on in Ma.?


Not in Mass but this is the same type of problem in Providence. 
(excert taken from www.abc6.com)

ABC6 News producer Jeremy Tung walks into a Providence Dunkin' Donuts and orders a medium coffee, regular with two sugars. He's wearing a jacket bearing the official Providence Police Department logo. The clerk automatically assumes he's a cop.

Clerk: Are you working right now?
Tung: No. 
Clerk: Where's your uniform?
Tung: I'm not actually a cop.

Roxeanne Strickland says she was convinced our producer was a police officer.

The uniform he had on, the jacket, the shirt made me think he's a cop. - Roxeanne Strickland, Dunkin' Donuts employee

That clerk was not alone. A Honey Dew Donuts clerk confides in our producer, saying "You know what this neighborhood is like".

I knew he was a police officer I can tell by his jacket right here. - Cheryl Carter, Honey Dew employee

Soon, she found the jack obtained by ABC6 may look official, but it's not.

You mean he's not a police officer. - Carter

Just up the road, near the Providence Place Mall, a leisurely walk turns into a conversation with a woman who decides once again to report a crime. She tells Tung that her car was stolen Sunday night.

In fact, the only people who initially questioned Tung's attire were real-life police officers who immediately wanted to know where Tung got the outfit.

Police Chief Dean Esserman says the war on terrorism should have everyone concerned about police patches getting into the wrong hands.

I know there are a lot of stores around New York City, there are stores that will sell police sweatshirts and they sold it to the public. I know it's something I'm not comfortable with but they did it. It's not something I like. - Chief Dean Esserman, Providence Police Dept.

Some police departments, like Pawtucket, tell ABC6 News there is an unwritten rule to not sell police clothing to civilians because it may get in the wrong hands. Providence police say their clothing is sold through their union, but it's unclear as to who has access to it.

*In this case, the clothing was obtained by ABC6 from a Providence city employee. Selling the merchandise isn't illegal, but doing it on company time may violate regulations. Donald Palumbo denies profiting off jackets, sweatshirts, and hats while he's on the clock at the VIN inspection station he runs. Chief Dean Esserman was surprised by our discovery, now as a result of the story, Palumbo's under close watch*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Gil,

You know I love you man but........................
This paranoid segue into another "get the wanna-bee's" is really beneath you. This kind of topic seems rather silly. Please cut it out. I fear for your sanity.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mpd61 said:


> Gil,
> 
> You know I love you man but........................
> This paranoid segue into another "get the wanna-bee's" is really beneath you. This kind of topic seems rather silly. Please cut it out. I fear for your sanity.


lol just a question, I only ask because one of the supposed members lives in good ol Attleboro.

Nothing wrong with being a wanna be, I was for years. :lol:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

If these people are so infatuated with police officers, why don't they apply? This secret society thing is rediculous! Who has the time for that kind of crap? Maybe if they actually went out and did something productive with themselves they could become 'real cops' :shock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Whay would they do something stupid like applying for the job ?
When they can just be out there like a bunch of :ninja: !

Scott unk:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Stop the Insanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jeezus! Will you guys cut it out. I'm more concerned with Terrorism and prostate cancer than this intangible "threat" that you kids are getting lathered up about. Now stop it!

I mean it now............grow up! =P~


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey, a message just came across LEAPS about a stolen radio from Boston College. I think the Secret Wannabe Society has that one. Maybe they'll get promoted to LT. Those 2 radios from BPD are worthless because BPD has Motorola Sabers. Those radios can be shutdown from the BPD HQ/Radio Tower and they'll never be able to listen or transmit on the radios until reprogrammed.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

A little t: no doubt, but this really old Glocktalk thread was just about the funniest thing I have ever read...

The Wanna-be Mall-Ninja thread:
http://www.mallninja.com/Am I Being Careful Enough - Glock Talk.htm


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

phuzz01 said:


> A little t: no doubt, but this really old Glocktalk thread was just about the funniest thing I have ever read...
> 
> The Wanna-be Mall-Ninja thread:
> http://www.mallninja.com/Am I Being Careful Enough - Glock Talk.htm


WOW!!! That's just a little bit freaky! These aren't the wannabes, these are the ithinkiams. An academy trained, sworn, mall POLICE would be one thing. Mall SECURITY with MP5's??? That's just dangerous. I couldn't really tell if that "Glock" character was a hoax or not, but the rest of them seem to be in left field too - actually, different ballpark I think.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Well, as it turns out, the two wannabe mall ninja guys were just playing a joke on everyone. They were actually a couple of teenagers who went around to a bunch of different firearms/LE related message boards and pulled similar stunts. But, they did manage to fool everyone for a quite a while. And, personally, I thought it was hilarious: come on, duct taping ceramic plates to his back in order to take multiple .308 shots to the back while acting as a human shield for his partner?!?!? :lol: :L: =D> You don't get any better than that....


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

No doubt, it was pretty funny. But the thought of characters who are serious about that sort of thing (and they are out there, we all kow it) is pretty scary. You have to admit though, that some of the other people on the board who aren't playing a game were a little bit freaky too.

-Eric


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Okay,

This has gone far enough...............somebody ban me from this ludicrous bullshit! Remember the buddhist monk who immoliated himself in protest in 1963 in Saigon? Well..........somebody please light my ass up! I'll gladly sacrifice myself to snap you dopes out of these lame-ass threads!
:-({|=


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Jeez mpd, you definitely are peeved with this thread... everything ok down in B-town? You seem to be awfully upset lately! 

If you are not interested with a thread, just ignore it, man... you need to make up your mind: do we over-moderate or under-moderate? :-k 

-Mike


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

:lol: I thought it was hillarious, Cmon you couldnt tell that was a joke from the get go, I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Actually, earlier in the year, one of our contracted parking lot attendants lost their radio and they have both their frequency and ours. So, some kid from the projects got a hold of it and was broadcasting over the air. Saying things like "you dont know what it's like" and at one point "Go shawty. it's ya birthday. go go go" (a song) Pretty embarrassing. The kid finally turned in 3 days later claiming something, I don't exactly remember what but it was BS


----------

